
Signal's new pin feature worries cybersecurity experts - Snitch-Thursday
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pkyzek/signal-new-pin-feature-worries-cybersecurity-experts
======
oseityphelysiol
I see lots of panic about this, but what's exactly stored in the cloud? Could
compromising the database/serving a subpoena reveal what contacts the user
has? If so, what information would be revealed?

